# Eico ST70



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Where's a good place to find a mod kit for this amp? I would like to squeeze every bit of potential out of it, or is that just pissing my money away? All modded up, how good of a tube amp would I have?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Look to Audiokarma Home Audio Stereo Forums

Plenty of tube guru's there.

Chuck


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> Look to Audiokarma Home Audio Stereo Forums
> 
> Plenty of tube guru's there.
> 
> Chuck


Yea, but I'm not willing to spend money just to join a site; in order to find out on what I assume is a rather simple question, to the right people!!!


----------

